# Bobcats draft Champions



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

3 of the 4 picks that the Bobcats have made in their history have all won national championships. Okafor at UConn and now Felton and May at UNC. That is amazing. Drafting players that know how to win is a great way to go. Things are looking great for the Bobcats!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Its good for the fan base too.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

It's a win/win.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Just wanted to say congrats on the draft. You guys should be fun to watch!


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

These two just give me more of a reason to try to catch every game


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

hey, guys came across this. thought you'd like it.

I got it from here

http://s8.invisionfree.com/WCRemix/index.php?showforum=1

here's your new PG.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I love you, dissonance19. That is awesome. Major rep.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Ray looks terrific in the Bobcats jersey.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

Hey Bobcat fans!

Congratulations on an excellent draft. May and Felton will make a big contribution this year and in years to come. 

Enjoy have a team with intelligent management who draft guys that want to win and will do what ever it takes to win. You can build around this core and be very successful.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I thought you guys had the best draft.. similar to the Raptors, who were thought of to have the worst draft by many. :whoknows:


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)




----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

man, i never liked the charlotte jereseys. They'd look a lot better if they were a heavier, redder type of orange.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

That Felton jersey looks nice.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

For the record all 4 draft picks won championships. You can't forget Bernard Robinson Jr lead us to the NIT championship in his senior year


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

:cheers: Congrats on the draft. I'm moving down to North Carolina (Wilmington area) and I can't wait to be able to see every Bobcat game. I'll still be a Celtic at heart, but I love Okafor and Felton (May is a bit hyped).


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

May was the final four MVP for a reason. He isn't hyped for nothing.


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

TAllen42 said:


> :cheers: Congrats on the draft. I'm moving down to North Carolina (Wilmington area) and I can't wait to be able to see every Bobcat game. I'll still be a Celtic at heart, but I love Okafor and Felton (May is a bit hyped).


Glad to hear your joining us down in north carolina. I hope what i'm about to say doesn't disappoint you but not many bobcats games are on television down hear in NC. Unless you have the full court option or whatever it is. Bob Johnson did start a tv network to show bobcats games but i hear it went bellyup after this past season.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Its called C-Set, and only charlotte residents could watch that channel. That is really lame, because I live about an hour from Charlotte and couldn't catch the games on TV unless I was at a friends house who has digital cable or went to the game itself.


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah and i was staying in a dorm at unc-charlotte and we didn't even get it which was really lame because they broadcasted some of our games also.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Who are your teams down there? When I was there, I got the Yankees, Braves, and Cubs on the TV. I can see why the Braves (ATL) but the Yankees? NO. Who are your football team? Just asking.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> Who are your teams down there? When I was there, I got the Yankees, Braves, and Cubs on the TV. I can see why the Braves (ATL) but the Yankees? NO. Who are your football team? Just asking.


Panthers


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

haha, yeah, right after i posted that I was like...wait, the Panthers...sorry.


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

TAllen42 said:


> Who are your teams down there? When I was there, I got the Yankees, Braves, and Cubs on the TV. I can see why the Braves (ATL) but the Yankees? NO. Who are your football team? Just asking.


I doubt there is anywhere you can go where the Yankees aren't on tv. Cubs and White Sox are both shown on WGN mostly cubs though. If you get turner south i think they show hawks games every now and then but not sure about that.


----------

